# How much will I ned to bring with me?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

If I do find a job in the fall, how much cash should I have available when I move? What will I need to get set up?


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

The more the better. You don't want to run out of cash while you are waiting. If you have a job set up, then you can find out how long it will be until you start getting your paycheck. Then, you can calculate how much your travel expenses will be added to the cost of living until you start receiving your pay.


----------

